# Jade



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, her lump turned into a massive tumor, and her quality of life was quickly diminishing, so Mikel and I made the tough decision to put Jade to sleep.

I know I have some things pending currently for people, but those will have to go on hold until I finish her memorial plush for my fiance. I appreciate your patience.

Swim in Peace, Jade. We love you, and hope that you're swimming freely now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

She'll go find Demi and they'll be big squishy cow pals =) 

SIP Jade~ swim free and strong under the Rainbow.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> She'll go find Demi and they'll be big squishy cow pals =)
> 
> SIP Jade~ swim free and strong under the Rainbow.


Vicious, scary, big squishy cow pals!! <3

I have the feeling she'll be waiting for us, and she'll do her crazy spaz dance for Mike when he gets there.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think she'd wait in a pond by a nice old tree for you guys.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

viciously... lol

We already miss her like crazy. We look over there every time we walk in the room, because we'd wave to her, Mushu, and Diablo, and it's so weird not having her there.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. She sure was a cutie! At least she's in a better place now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, it bothers me how long she suffered before he finally decided to let her go. :-(

it's one of the toughest decisions we ever make once we decide to share our lives with animals. :-/


----------

